# *NEW* Melbourne Competition Layout



## SoLarisAU (Dec 16, 2011)

*New layout for comps second draft:
(These layouts are subject to change both numbers of rounds and events) (Optimal 1 day comps)
*
*Type 1:*
*Blind* 13 or 14 rounds total*

2x2 - 1 rounds + Finals - 2
3x3 - 2 rounds + Finals - 3
4x4 - 1 rounds + Finals - 2
Blind - 1 rounds + Finals - 2
Multi-Blind - 1 round = Finals - 1
4x4 Blind - 1 round = Finals - 1
5x5 Blind - 1 round = Finals - 1
(*Team Blind*) - TBD - 1

*Type 2:*
*Other* 19 rounds total
(Please note that although there are many rounds the puzzle are quick)

2x2 - 1 rounds + Finals - 2
3x3 - 2 rounds + Finals - 3
4x4 - 1 rounds + Finals - 2
OH - 1 rounds + Finals - 2
Square-1 - 1 round = Finals - 1
Pyra - 2 round + Finals - 3
Megaminx - 1 round + Finals -2
Maigc - Finals - 1
MMagic - Finals - 1

Suggest other non-cube based puzzle's

*Type 3:*
*Cubes* 11 rounds total

2x2 - 1 + Finals - 2
3x3	- 2 + Finals - 3
4x4	- 2 + Finals - 3
5x5	- 1 + Finals - 2
6x6	- 1 + Finals - 2
7x7	- 1 = Finals - 1

*Type 4:*
(For Melb Summer Open) 15 or 16 rounds total*

2x2 - 1 + Finals - 2
3x3 - 2 + Finals - 3
4x4 - 1 + Finals - 2
5x5 - 1 + Finals - 2
6x6 - 1 = Finals - 1
OH - 2 + Finals - 3
Pyra - 1 + Finals - 2
3x3 Blind - 1 + Finals - 2
Team 3x3 Blind - Teams have to be confirmed (1 round)

* Different round numbers because of Team Blind
This will be tested at Melbourne summer open.

Email: [email protected]
Mobile: 0414018244
*If you feel I have not replied to your question feel free to text me*

Please remind other Melbourne cuber's to come and have a look at this tread so people don't miss out on there say of what events they want.

Feel free to leave comments and please check back to see if your opinion has help improve the layout
Please do not spam posts, please let everyone have their own say and don't criticise what people say.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2011)

Who specializes/cares about Square-1? We all know it's a pain to run, and isn't it for Dene? AFAIK he hardly touches Sq1 inbetween competitions.
2-5, Pyra, OH, BLD seems to be a good lineup, and then organisers and runners can have input on any additions (like atm you and Feliks really want 6x6, if people do want sq1, an extra round, etc.) 
3 rounds 3x3.
2 rounds 2x2, OH, Pyra, 4x4.
1 round BLD, 5x5.
12 rounds, and these are the most popular events in Melbourne.12 should be a good number for a relaxed one day competition.
Just my opinion.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Dec 16, 2011)

I know that 12 rounds are good for one day comps but I'm thinking we make them 2 days just so you guys can catch up so we are all in one location. I know sq1 isn't popular but its still a nice event to have. If you didn't notice each comp has a theme. Which will help people to pick which comp they are coming too. Not only that but if people really like this format i may try and push for 8 comps this year.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 16, 2011)

My only suggestion is to get away from trying to cram too much in to the time available as has been the case in the past. We should allow more time for any event and have a few breaks scheduled.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah that's why the comps are becoming more for one type of group of cuber such as blind or big cubes so there are less events during one comp but more comps throughout the year so people still get the events they want.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2011)

I just realised type 3 has 3 rounds of 6x6. Do we get enough competitors? And type 2 has 3 rounds of square-1, surely we don't have enough competitors/interest for that.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Dec 16, 2011)

Tim its the first draft of many. Sure it says that now but it is most likely going to change. I know sq1 has 3 rounds i'm just putting it there to see if their are people who want to do it. If people don't want it then I can change it to something else.


----------



## Dene (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh jolly good, you saved me the hassle of doing this. Unfortunately I would change many things.

Firstly, I strongly recommend you do not plan for 2 day competitions. We should only have one of those per year (ausnats). They are very demanding on competitors and people tend to get exhausted and won't contribute and will leave early etc. etc. Additionally, 8 competitions is way too many. There is not enough demand for that and people will lose interest (same as the 2 day competitions). I know we all want to have more official events, but if you go overkill now we will have even less in the future. I certainly think no more than 6 between Melbourne and Sydney in any given year. That's still a competition every 2 months, and if you think about it, it's already been 3 weeks since MCD, and I still feel like it only just happened. 

Because we should plan for one day competitions, obviously we will have to plan for less events/rounds. I think I will still do this for myself as I have already put a fair amount of thought into it over the past month. I'll just point out you missed 4bld out of the bld comp.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 16, 2011)

SoLarisAU said:


> I know sq1 has 3 rounds i'm just putting it there to see if their are people who want to do it. If people don't want it then I can change it to something else.



Hence I gave my opinion. Problem?


----------



## TimMc (Dec 17, 2011)

*I'd like to propose a few one-day competition event lists...*

*#1 "Easy" (15 rounds)*

2x2 - 3
3x3 - 3
4x4 - 2
oh - 2
pyr - 2
mgc - 2
mmgc - 1

*#2 "Big Cubes" (12 rounds)*

3x3 - 3
4x4 - 3
5x5 - 3
6x6 - 2
7x7 - 1

*#3 "Blind" (10 rounds)*

2x2 - 2
3x3 - 3
bf - 3
bf4 - 1
bf5 - 1
mbf - 2

*#4 "Side" (13 rounds)*

2x2 - 2
3x3 - 3
pyr - 2
clk - 1
minx - 1
sq1 - 1
mgc - 2
mmgc - 1

*#5 "Cube Day" (15 rounds)*

2x2 - 2
3x3 - 3
4x4 - 1
5x5 - 1
6x6 - 1
7x7 - 1
oh - 2
bf - 2
mbf - 1
fmc - 1

*#6 "General" (16 rounds)*

2x2 - 3
3x3 - 3
4x4 - 2
5x5 - 1
oh - 2
pyr - 2
mgc - 2
mmgc - 1

Note: I'm only proposing some lists of events and not competitions (as per the title).

Tim.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Dec 17, 2011)

I will flush out more of other events Dene and they should be easier to handle within a day because people want to have meet ups where its official.

Tim Major i do see your problem but if we don't offer the event people will think we are not doing it.

As for Tim MC I do like your suggestions but i'm not to sure about magic and master magic, i know they don't take to long but i don't think we have many people that want to do the event and whenever we have it people are always borrowing peoples puzzle's to do the solve's which takes up time. This is my first time of trying to organise a comp so bare with me considering i'm trying to plan for the year. Also one more thing national will have all the events that we had last year.

Oh yeah and i also forgot that Zane said a while ago that he didnt really care about 4blind so i'm not sure if that means he doesnt want it as an event but i will try and fiddle around and put it in.


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2011)

Obviously we should hold all the bld events in a bld comp. At ausnats we will hold every event. Magics would only occur in 3 competitions out of 6 (we'll ignore Tim's "general" one, which is what we were thinking for Sydney), and it occurs for good reason. In the first competition it serves as something for all the new, young competitors, in the sides competition obviously it should be in there, and at ausnats we will do everything so it will happen there.


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2011)

Suggestions etc.

Type 1
Not enough competitors for 3 rounds of BLD

Type 2
Only one round of megaminx and skewb.

Type 3
Where is 2x2?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2011)

*#1 "Modified Easy" (13 rounds)*

2x2 - 3
3x3 - 3
4x4 - 2
oh - 2
pyr - 2
bld - 1
 
This covers the popular events with a decent spread of rounds too. I vote for this!

@TimMc: general and easy are almost identical? Was that a mistake?
Also your cube day schedule is what we had 3 weeks ago, and that didn't work.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Dec 17, 2011)

2x2 is at most of the other events i can put it back in i guess.

As for megaminx and skewb the amount can change according to the comp.

I didn't know about blind but maybe if there was more rounds more people would try But i'm not sure so maybe a round of 3x3 blind then a final?


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 17, 2011)

So we can assemble a "day", could we get a list of events and how long they should take (with some breathing space)?
I dont know if these are accurate but Ill have a go....Im assuming a melbourne competition with about 30-40 competitors...

2 x 2 first round - 20 mins
2 x 2 second round - 10 mins
2 x 2 final - 10 mins
3 x 3 first round - 60 mins
3 x 3 second round - 30 mins
3 x 3 final - 15 mins
4 x 4 first round - 45 mins
4 x 4 final - 20 mins
5 x 5 first round - 30 mins
5 x 5 final - 20 mins

Ive assumed only 2 rounds of 4 x 4 and 5 x 5, feel free to add a third but I was wondering what events really need 3 rounds vs 2 rounds vs straight final? perhaps thats another list we can create? e.g, megaminx will always be a straight final in australia any time anywhere....3 x 3 will always be three rounds except where there are less than X competitors...etc


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Only one round of megaminx and skewb.


 
Skewb is not going to be an official event. If I have anything to do with it we will not waste competition time on unofficial events anymore. There is plenty of time for that at meetups.



Tim Major said:


> *#1 "Modified Easy" (13 rounds)*
> 
> 2x2 - 3
> 3x3 - 3
> ...


 
The "easy" and "general" are intentionally similar, and I already told him it's silly  .
Your suggestion is good if 5x5 was added, but the point of the easy comp is to have events that would be better for new and upcoming competitors.
His suggestion for MCD has less rounds of events.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah, 5x5 should be added, I agree.
So that basic comp (+5x5) for 4 comps, then cube day and nationals? (nationals would have mega, sq1 etc).


----------



## pappas (Dec 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Yeah, 5x5 should be added, I agree.
> So that basic comp (+5x5) for 4 comps, then cube day and nationals? (nationals would have mega, sq1 etc).


 
I like this.^^^^ 
And I agree with Dene, skewb should be ditched.


----------



## Faz (Dec 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Yeah, 5x5 should be added, I agree.
> So that basic comp (+5x5) for 4 comps, then cube day and nationals? (nationals would have mega, sq1 etc).


 
Maybe one BLD comp for Aron + Zane? (and others )


----------



## Mal (Dec 17, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> Maybe one BLD comp for Aron + Zane? (and others )


 
Yeah do a BLD comp!


----------



## Dene (Dec 17, 2011)

At this stage we are planning on doing #1-#5 that Tim suggested + ausnats, and then #6 for Sydney.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 17, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> @TimMc: general and easy are almost identical? Was that a mistake?
> Also your cube day schedule is what we had 3 weeks ago, and that didn't work.



The general one was targeting Sydney.

The cube day one should work if we have enough judges/scramblers etc ready for each round.

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 17, 2011)

TimMc said:


> The general one was targeting Sydney.


 
I really like the general schedule


----------



## Florian (Dec 20, 2011)

*All Events* Competition 2 Days

First Day 9am-8pm

4x4 BLD
5x5 BLD
7x7
Magic
MasterMagic
Clock
6x6
Lunch
FewestMoves
3x3BLD
3x3OH First Round
2x2 First Round
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Square-1
Feet

Not really common events at start and end for people who arrive late or leave early.

Day2
9am-6pm
3x3MBF
5x5 First Round
3x3 First Round
4x4 First Round
Lunch
3x3 Semi Final
2x2 Final
3x3 OH Final
5x5 Final
4x4 Final
3x3 Final
Awards


----------



## Faz (Dec 20, 2011)

11 hour and 9 hour days? No.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 20, 2011)

Mal said:


> Yeah do a BLD comp!


 
Yeah!


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2011)

Florian said:


> *All Events* Competition 2 Days
> 
> First Day 9am-8pm
> 
> ...


 
We are not doing feet, and I have already written a schedule that works. It may need tweaking but there is no need to make something completely new.


----------



## Florian (Dec 20, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> 11 hour and 9 hour days? No.


Wouldn't be that long thought, it's just copied from the most recent german competition, where the schedule worked, not like CubeDay. That Competition had over 100 competitiors, so it would be less in Melbourne


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2011)

I bet they had a crapton of people helping all day too.


----------



## Florian (Dec 20, 2011)

In the Threads many people complained about not many judges.

For the next competitions we should have 3 instead of 2 groups per round, so that there are more people free for judging.


----------



## Dene (Dec 20, 2011)

Florian said:


> In the Threads many people complained about not many judges.
> 
> For the next competitions we should have 3 instead of 2 groups per round, so that there are more people free for judging.


 
It's possible, but unnecessary. There are plenty of people available to judge, just no one bothered to. We are going to try and pre-assign people to stations at specific times so they know where and when to help.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 22, 2011)

Dene said:


> It's possible, but unnecessary. There are plenty of people available to judge, just no one bothered to. We are going to try and pre-assign people to stations at specific times so they know where and when to help.


 
sounds good dene ill judge at MSO when is it?


----------



## Dene (Dec 22, 2011)

At this stage there is nothing in the planning as far as I am aware. If it goes ahead, maybe in early February.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 22, 2011)

ok thanks


----------

